# A billion mouses



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Or would that be mice?



> Logitech has recently announced shipping their billionth mouse, just in time to mark forty years since the first mouse was demonstrated in public. Now selling a large range of keyboards, mice, webcams, and numerous other forms of input (and more recently output too), Logitech sells, on average, 7.8 million mice every month, or 376,000 per day, to over 100 countries.


http://www.neowin.net/news/main/08/12/03/logitech-ships-their-billionth-mouse


----------

